# Scipio Lake?



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Can anyone give me the low down on Scipio Lake? I have family that live in the Sanpete/Sevier County area and drive past this lake a couple times each year. I have often wondered if you could hunt water fowl on it but have never stopped by to see because of the private land around it. I am considering heading down one of these weekends with my kids before winter sets in. I don’t want to drive that far if I am just going to be turned around as soon as I get there. If anyone has any info I would appreciate it.

400bull


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

My understanding (and this has been quite a few years ago) but I'd heard it's all private waterfowl hunting. The best way to find out is to call the DWR and they could tell you for sure.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

You can hunt it, but it costs $400 per head. If your interested talk to the guys in the house north of the reservoir near the town (the one with the flag on the hill). From my understanding, they own the ground and let a guy I cant remember the name of, and don't have any contact information for, lease the hunting rights and he sublets it to whomever has the cash.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

It is all private property and used to be in a hunting club, but that was quite a few years ago, I'm not sure of the currant status of the club. I used to shoot trap with one of the owners but he died 4 or 5 years ago and he was my only contact.


----------

